# Conquer the Canyons



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

Anyone do this race? 

Some friends and I did and it was a blast. Pretty well organized for an inaugural event. Great for 1st timers like us to get a taste of bike racing... 

I got into road biking thanks to my triathlete friends and did my first tri a few weeks ago. We were in the 1st timer - experienced group. Challenging 4 mile uphill time trial Saturday morning on Mulholland and then a fun but safe crit course in Westlake in the afternoon. Sunday was a very challenging road race with a few loops on a 7mile course around Kanan/Mulholland/Cornell.

We're excited to participate next year as Cat 5.

John


----------

